# Lyft Booked time vs. Online Time



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Some sneaky work on lyfts part. Placing booked time under the amount made to make one think they are making more than they actually are. Which I am pretty sure that's how they calculate our per hour rate.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Exactly, so you are already making more than their $21/hr minimum.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Exactly, so you are already making more than their $21/hr minimum.


They have effectively made time disappear when calculating rate. Big time BS!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

They have always used booked time to calculate hourly rate. Nothing else makes sense. 
Consider the case of the driver in Podunk USA who gets 3 rides a day. Should they have to pay him $168 for those three rides?
If minimum was figured on logged in time I would log in at 9am which is completely dead here and sit at home and watch movies.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> They have always used booked time to calculate hourly rate. Nothing else makes sense.
> Consider the case of the driver in Podunk USA who gets 3 rides a day. Should they have to pay him $168 for those three rides?
> If minimum was figured on logged in time I would log in at 9am which is completely dead here and sit at home and watch movies.


40 hours of online time to "work" 24 hours. That does not seem ok by me.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Be interesting to see how they count DF time.

When I did a lot of Lyft I would have $150 days with 0:00 online time.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> 40 hours of online time to "work" 24 hours. That does not seem ok by me.


So if you were paying someone an hourly wage to drive how would you handle it if they parked somewhere that got no pings just to collect hours? Assign an area and hours? Minimum daily quota? 
Do you want that as a driver?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Some sneaky work on lyfts part. Placing booked time under the amount made


Just noticed this today (Philly market)
Most likely working out some future beta AB5 kinks?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Some sneaky work on lyfts part. Placing booked time under the amount made to make one think they are making more than they actually are. Which I am pretty sure that's how they calculate our per hour rate.
> View attachment 355191


--------------------------
You earned $139 in 10 hours. If Uber took 50% this means that you earned $270 in 10 hours. That is $27 per hour, and you are complaining. I see nothing sneaky about any of the posting. Must read the small print.
BTW -- your AR sucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Kevin Kargel said:


> So if you were paying someone an hourly wage to drive how would you handle it if they parked somewhere that got no pings just to collect hours? Assign an area and hours? Minimum daily quota?
> Do you want that as a driver?


I want fair pay. The rates now are barely above minimum wage before expenses. Btw I do not sit at home and waste time. If I am driving from 9am-6pm that is 5 hours and change of work time in Lyfts view. In actuality it's 9 hours of being in the car. If people are ok with that then I do not know what to say.



Kevin Kargel said:


> So if you were paying someone an hourly wage to drive how would you handle it if they parked somewhere that got no pings just to collect hours? Assign an area and hours? Minimum daily quota?
> Do you want that as a driver?


health insurance, workers comp, sick time, paid time off, unemployment insurance just to name a few things I would like. I'm not sure an hourly rate is feasible. That's where utilization rate comes in. I am guessing if you don't meet the 58% threshold then you don't qualify for the hourly rate. Or if you miss the % consistently then you will be deactivated.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

This definitely seems AB5 related, and I'm not surprised.


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 17, 2015)

What about booked miles and online miles?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I want fair pay. The rates now are barely above minimum wage before expenses. Btw I do not sit at home and waste time. If I am driving from 9am-6pm that is 5 hours and change of work time in Lyfts view. In actuality it's 9 hours of being in the car. If people are ok with that then I do not know what to say.
> 
> 
> health insurance, workers comp, sick time, paid time off, unemployment insurance just to name a few things I would like. I'm not sure an hourly rate is feasible. That's where utilization rate comes in. I am guessing if you don't meet the 58% threshold then you don't qualify for the hourly rate. Or if you miss the % consistently then you will be deactivated.


It sounds like you need to dump the gig job and get an hourly job so you'll have the security you are looking for. Gig work is not for everyone.



Judas Iscariot said:


> What about booked miles and online miles?


two different things


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you guys seem to think minimum wage is maximum wage....if you bust ass you make more than the other guys that aren't working hard...the people milking it will likely be let go, yes


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I want fair pay. The rates now are barely above minimum wage before expenses. Btw I do not sit at home and waste time. If I am driving from 9am-6pm that is 5 hours and change of work time in Lyfts view. In actuality it's 9 hours of being in the car. If people are ok with that then I do not know what to say.
> 
> 
> health insurance, workers comp, sick time, paid time off, unemployment insurance just to name a few things I would like. I'm not sure an hourly rate is feasible. That's where utilization rate comes in. I am guessing if you don't meet the 58% threshold then you don't qualify for the hourly rate. Or if you miss the % consistently then you will be deactivated.


So, as you are required by law to pay them minimum wage then you advocate setting a quota for rides that the driver has no control over as a performance metric required for continued employment?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> They have effectively made time disappear when calculating rate.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you guys seem to think minimum wage is maximum wage....if you bust ass you make more than the other guys that aren't working hard...the people milking it will likely be let go, yes


That would be true if drivers weren't throttled. Hit a certain threshold and you get held back so others get the ping.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> It sounds like you need to dump the gig job and get an hourly job so you'll have the security you are looking for. Gig work is not for everyone.


This.....all of this for the 108th time today.......gig work isnt' for everyone. Want to be an employee, get a more typical job, or a second job that has those benefits that you desire.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

2kwik4u said:


> This.....all of this for the 108th time today.......gig work isnt' for everyone. Want to be an employee, get a more typical job, or a second job that has those benefits that you desire.


Accepting these rates and future cuts as ok makes you a shill in my honest opinion. Nobody in their right mind would be ok with either. The current pay system is not fair to drivers. Anyone thinks differently is a moron. I have experienced a lot over the past 4 years. What is happening today is ****ing criminal.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Accepting these rates and future cuts as ok makes you a shill in my honest opinion. Nobody in their right mind would be ok with either. The current pay system is not fair to drivers. Anyone thinks differently is a moron. I have experienced a lot over the past 4 years. What is happening today is @@@@ing criminal.


So why are you still driving for them?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Some sneaky work on lyfts part. Placing booked time under the amount made to make one think they are making more than they actually are. Which I am pretty sure that's how they calculate our per hour rate.
> View attachment 355191


No dude they want u to kill your self by showing you how much of your life you've wasted. God that difference is depressing. Who told them I wanted to know this?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kevin Kargel said:


> So if you were paying someone an hourly wage to drive how would you handle it if they parked somewhere that got no pings just to collect hours? Assign an area and hours? Minimum daily quota?
> Do you want that as a driver?


I wouldn't pay them hourly. I would make them true independent contractors who knew the destination ahead of time, and who could decide whether to accept a job based on all the information available about the trip. And I'd make the rates worth them taking the trip. I wouldn't have so many drivers they wouldn't get work offered to them in the first place.

They wouldn't want to sit in dead areas, because they'd make money by working.

I live where I can be online at home with no pings for hours. But the rates are so low that driving to a "busy" area to work isn't worth it. I might wait "only" 20 minutes there, but then make $3. And wait another 20 minutes. Driving at all with dead miles makes this ridiculously unprofitable.

So I end up not even working for uber/Lyft. I've gone back to pizza delivery. I'll do doordash or postmates from my house occasionally because I know where I'm going and can avoid trips taking me too far away from my neighborhood. But not Ubereats.

My point is, they have made a mess for themselves. The rates are so low that when they try to control the drivers, the drivers try everything possible to work very little and still make money (hence cherry picking, shuffling). If sitting in a dead spot gets you $21/hour but WORKING gets you $50, drivers will work. But they don't want drivers to make money. They want them to be available 24/7 for free, then work for free or close to it.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> So, as you are required by law to pay them minimum wage then you advocate setting a quota for rides that the driver has no control over as a performance metric required for continued employment?


"Uber, dear employee, please drive at least 3 passengers per hour, or YOUR FIRED."

Joe the Pdriver " You send me 2 request max per hour. I'll give it the old college try, but no promises."

One your later.

Rohit " YOUR FIRED"


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wouldn't pay them hourly. I would make them true independent contractors who knew the destination ahead of time, and who could decide whether to accept a job based on all the information available about the trip. And I'd make the rates worth them taking the trip. I wouldn't have so many drivers they wouldn't get work offered to them in the first place.
> 
> They wouldn't want to sit in dead areas, because they'd make money by working.
> 
> ...


But they whined until a law was passed so you hac to pay them minimum hourly wage. Now what are you going to do?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Some sneaky work on lyfts part. Placing booked time under the amount made to make one think they are making more than they actually are. Which I am pretty sure that's how they calculate our per hour rate.
> View attachment 355191


Actually I'm not really surprised by that.
So are they making you use just Lyft 
or are you running uber too?
I mean theres always gonna be some overlap. My 1099 from uber had 50000 miles on it and lyft had 25000. I didn't put 75000 miles on my car last year though.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Accepting these rates and future cuts as ok makes you a shill in my honest opinion. Nobody in their right mind would be ok with either. The current pay system is not fair to drivers. Anyone thinks differently is a moron. I have experienced a lot over the past 4 years. What is happening today is @@@@ing criminal.


The American way at work. There's always someone right behind you ready to do it faster, better, and cheaper.

Don't like, find something else you do. Don't call it criminal.

Pay rates work for me as a side gig. $15/hr after expenses pretty consistently. Doesn't make me a shill, makes my time less valuable than yours. I'm ok with that, apparently you aren't.


----------

